# My collection has poked it's head out!



## Hilly (Dec 2, 2007)

I have been collecting since November 05. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*
Lips:





* 
Backrow: Plant a Kiss, Rebelrose, New York Apple, Exhibitionist, Snob, Cockatease, Rags to Riches

5th Row: Odyssey, Pink Aura, Siss, Plum Like, Love Henri, VG 2

4th Row: Creme De La Femme, Body Suit, Spice it Up, Lure, La Di Bra

3rd Row: Fresh Buzz, Vivacious, Politely Pink, Indie Girl

2nd Row: Rockocco, Fine and Dandy, Pink Maribu

1st Row: Culture Bloom

*Pencils:





* 
Clear Brow Set, Spice lip pencil, Fascinating, Foxy Lady, Mystery, Ivy, Teddy, Engraved, Light Green, Tin Tin, Grey, Violet Underground

*Brushes:* 






They really need a bath!

Nars 15, All Mac not in picture order oops) 231, 219, 208, 266, 209, 275, 239, 224, 217

Green brushes: 316, 239, 219, 266, 129
Black Brushes: 316, 239, 219, 266, 129
Heirloom brushes: 187, 194, 168, 190

*Fluidlines:





* 
Osetentatious, Rich Ground, Blacktrack, Graphic Brown, Blitz and Glitz, Waveline, Delphic

*Bases:





*_
Paints: _Chartru, Flammable, Bare Canvas, Stillife
_CCB:_ Pearl
_Paint Pots: _Rubenesque, Green Stroke
_Shade Sticks: _Pink Couture, Silverblu, Sharkskin, Shimmermint​*Other Shadows:*





Back row:
Metallic Eyes (Heirloom),  Suedette 6 Intense Eyes, Chanel Nymphea

BB Shimmerbrick Beige, BB Shimmerbrick Gold, Chanel Pastels 

Corpes De Colour quad, Well Plummed quad, Chanel Influences

Gentle Fume quad, MES- engaging, By Jupiter, Ether, Family Silver, NARS Nomad, Metal X Fusion Gold

*Face Stuff:





*
Studio Stick Concealor, Studio Lights, Brow Stuff (Porcelain and Browning), Select Cover Concealor, Select SPF Foundation 

_MSF:_ New Vegas, Stereo Rose, Shimpaigne,  Porcelain Pink

_Powders:_ Irredescent Pressed Powder in Star, Medium Blot

_Blushes_: Dollymix,  Coygirl

_Mixing Medium:_ water and alcohol base

Strobe cream and Plushlash mascara 



* Shadows:*






_note, these are the right colors in order, but since i paced the pallets this way in the pics, the order may be backwards, etc._

Browns: 
going bananas, peppier, gorgeous gold
amberlights, firespot, mothbrown
charcoal brown, texture, grain
wedge, *dont know*, satin taupe
woodwinked, tempting, tempting

Purples:
fertile, beuty marked, cranberry
thunder, parfait amour, *don't know*
stars n rokets, beautiful iris, trax
shroom rose blanc, honesty
blacktied, knight devine, Swan lake

Pinks:

Li Lilly pressed, da bling, sushi flower
In Living pink, swish, pink freeze
gleam, jest, petalescent
passionate, *don't know*, creme de violet
romantique, plum, plum dressing

Greens:

femme noir, lustreleaf, green smoke
humid, juxt, juxt
sprout, swimming, wondergrass
surreal, big t, stormwatch
prismique, satin taupe






Almost empty pallet:

patina, steep, brule
honesty, wait til dark

Blues:

Blue storm, flashtrack, nile
belle azure, aquadisiac, idol eyes
jewel blue, tilt, zonk bleu
electric eel, iris print, shimmermoss
bang on blue, steamy, prose and fancy

others:
Newly Minted, Mancatcher, BB Eye Khol Shimmers, Stila Pallette 
*
Pigment Samples





*
*Full size pigments:





*
Frozen White, Gold mode, Sun Pepper, All Girl, Shimmertime, Kitschmas, Sunny Daze, Coco, Cornflower, Azreal Blue, Air De Blu, Teal, Night Light, Golden Olive 

*Vials:*






Fuscia, Pinked Mauve, Tan, Gold Drift, Coco beach, Rose, Dark Soul, Violet

*Glosses:*






Sweetie Cakes, Oh Baby, Viva Glam 5, Bendel Girl, Revealing, Oh Baby, Nymphette, Coco framboise, Dame in a dress, Chartreuse gloss

Thanks for looking! 
My collection makes me smile as I know yours does as well


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm in love with your collection!!!!


----------



## jannax212 (Dec 2, 2007)

i love your collection!!!


----------



## Addicted2Beauty (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow! What a great collection!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 2, 2007)

wow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love all of it! x


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 2, 2007)

Great collection & love how organized it all is


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Dec 2, 2007)

cute collection!


----------



## macface (Dec 3, 2007)

love your collection


----------



## frocher (Dec 3, 2007)

You have a great collection!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 3, 2007)

Love it! Love the way you have it all organized too


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Dec 3, 2007)

That's a great collection!


----------



## janwa09 (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow  awesome collection Hilly!!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow, what a great collection !!


----------



## Jot (Dec 3, 2007)

fabby


----------



## onionbooty (Dec 3, 2007)

great collection!  btw, where'd you get the thing to hold your lipsticks?  TIA


----------



## Hilly (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *onionbooty* 

 
_great collection! btw, where'd you get the thing to hold your lipsticks? TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks! I got it from The Container Store. I think it was $7.99


----------



## n_c (Dec 3, 2007)

That's a pretty collection


----------



## gubeca (Dec 3, 2007)

oh my god...u know what my "collection" is? brun shadow and vanilla pigment


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 3, 2007)

You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm so glad we finally get to see your collection!!  I love it!!    And I'm impressed on how you manage to store it all in such a small space!  I am quite jealous of your eyeshadows and pigment samples!


----------



## gitts (Dec 3, 2007)

I enjoyed looking at your collection.  It looks a lot like what I would like mine to be.  I can honestly say I am almost there in the lipstick and shadow department but I am seriously lacking in the pigments and glosses.  Once fine day!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 3, 2007)

Very impressive collection!  A nice variety of colors!


----------



## little teaser (Dec 3, 2007)

very nice collection, thanks for shareing.


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 17, 2007)

Beeeeyuuutiful


----------



## Edie (Dec 17, 2007)

I want all your pigments and eyeshadows


----------



## mariecinder (Dec 18, 2007)

Its beautiful. =]


----------



## totalblizz (Dec 21, 2007)

Awesome!!1


----------

